# Blue Screen Crash Stop Error Code 0x00000077



## rlmarr (Nov 13, 2006)

Blue Screen Crash Stop Error Code 0x00000077 (0xc0000185, 0xc0000185, 0x00000000, 0x00669000) Kerne_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR Hardware. Disable BIOS caching or shadowing. Beginning of Dump physical memory. This crash occurred while de fragmenting hard drive. I turned off the computer. Unplugged it. Opened case. Found one memory not completely seated. Disconnected 2nd HDD and one of the CD-ROMs. Hooked everything back up. Restarted. No send report messages appeared as they usually do after a crash to send to Microsoft. Still on a really slow dialup here. This computer is a generic custom home made model. OLD PROFILE: Operating System System Model Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) No details available Processor a Main Circuit Board b 400 megahertz Intel Celeron
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: i440BX-ITE8671 
Bus Clock: 66 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. 4.51 PG 01/19/99 54.20 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
28.08 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space
ATAPI CDROM [CD-ROM drive]
LITE-ON CD-RW SOHR-5239V [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive] HP Photosmart 2610x USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
Maxtor 4W040H3 [Hard drive] (33.82 GB) -- drive 1, s/n W3H2PY4C, rev AAH41310, SMART Failure
WDC AC420400D [Hard drive] (20.42 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WT6620075710, rev J58OA30K, SMART Status: Healthy Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(R) 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] Intel(R) 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller Lucent Win Modem



LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter Version 1.0RAS Async Adapter 320 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' has 256 MB
Slot '1' has 64 MB
Slot '2' is Empty
Slot '3' is Empty c: (NTFS on drive 1)33.81 GB19.83 GB freef: (FAT32 on drive 0)4.19 GB1.70 GB freeg: (FAT32 on drive 0)16.20 GB6.54 GB free HP Photosmart 2600 series on USB001 HP Photosmart 2600 series fax on USB001 HP remote printers on ISHARE ATI Technologies, Inc. RAGE XL AGP 2X [Display adapter]
PTW 15.7 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, February 2005) Creative Sound Blaster 16 Plug and Play (WDM)
Game Port for Creative
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device HP Photosmart 2600
PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Logitech USB WheelMouse
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
NT Apm/Legacy Interface Node
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub
Photosmart 2600 (DOT4PRINT) All required security hotfixes (using the 01/10/2006 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed. 
HDD SMART failure noted. Floppy no longer connected due to malfunction. :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

[HDD SMART failure noted]
when you see this it is advanced warning the drive is on it's way out and to replace it before it goes and you lose everything
if you are not worried about losing what is on the drive
d/l and run the h/d makers diognostic utility on the hard drive
try a low level format


----------



## idontno (Oct 2, 2006)

Check this site out. I think it will explain a lot.

Your 0x00000077: KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR is explained there.

Or it could malware. Go here to get fixed up on that. They have saved my butt many times. :smile: 

.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

idontno said:


> Check this site out. I think it will explain a lot better than we can here.
> 
> Your 0x00000077: KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR is explained there.
> 
> ...


Thats a bit harsh mate. We put our best efforts and lots of time is taken to research topics of which users have problems on. Dai is very good at explaining things and always gets things sorted out properly.

Please think about what you are saying before you post it for the world to see. We have had many happy members who us at TSF have helped them and it possibly saved them money calling for a technician to be called out.


----------



## idontno (Oct 2, 2006)

carsey said:


> Thats a bit harsh mate. We put our best efforts and lots of time is taken to research topics of which users have problems on. Dai is very good at explaining things and always gets things sorted out properly.
> 
> Please think about what you are saying before you post it for the world to see. We have had many happy members who us at TSF have helped them and it possibly saved them money calling for a technician to be called out.


I'm only trying to help. I don't see any harm in pointing someone in a direction that may help them. 

This isn't the only place on the internet that has all the answers.  

.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I dont blame you for posting the link. Its actually a solid resource for them to look at. The bit that bugged me was where you said it explains it better than what we do on the forum.

Sorry if I offended you in any way.


----------



## idontno (Oct 2, 2006)

carsey said:


> I dont blame you for posting the link. Its actually a solid resource for them to look at. The bit that bugged me was where you said it explains it better than what we do on the forum.
> 
> Sorry if I offended you in any way.


My bad. I didn't mean to imply that this is not a good place to go for answers. Guess I just said it wrong.

My apologies. eace!: 

EDIT: I fixed my "say before you think" Post.

.


----------

